# New Move Depressions- moving in your senior year of high school



## Senior123 (Nov 2, 2013)

So it's November 1st, 2013. It's been over 2 months since we have moved to Morris County, NJ for my senior year in high school (yeah senior year). I have to say, I was partially enjoying Randolph High School up till 2 weeks ago. Never have I felt so alone in my entire life. The first couple days things I guess you can say, went ok. People were generally nice, introduced themselves to me, but after that conversation it was like I was forgotten. I guess you could say I have 'aquaintances', I've had one hang out time with them, but they are not like my old friends or me. The kids here just honestly love to smoke weed and drive around. It is so awful knowing I was one of the cool kids in my school, popular, pretty loved by student body and faculty, I come here, nobody gives a **** about who I am. I have no one to walk to classes with, I have no solid group of people to sit with at lunch, this week I skipped lunch to try and reach out to sit with kids in the library. They just don't have the same interests I do. I was on the soccer team at AHS and now, I am nothing. I was going to be the president of Deca, now nothing. I was on homecoming court in my old school, I didn't even go to homecoming or the game. You want to know what I did the last day of spirit week? I sat in the bathroom during lunch and cried. Cried for a good 30 minutes, and thank god I have the friends I do back in Charlottesville, because I would not have gotten through that day without them. Did I forget to mention it was my birthday and I did not receive any wishes from anyone here? Only 2 teachers, bless their souls, announced it was my birthday resulting in the classes giving half hearted happy birthdays. 
I can't really blame the cool kids for not wanting to talk to me, why would they? I don't ****in play hockey, I don't do drugs like them, I don't do poorly in school like them, I am different. I am alone. I sit here at home with my family and have no friends or social plans. No one invites me to hang out or to parties, I have nothing. I have never felt so alone in my entire life when these last two weeks rolled around. It's honestly been the hardest thing in my life, even ahs was better then this at first. I also don't have any friends that are girls, so ****in painful. Never have I ever had this happen to me before, I have always been good with girls And relationships with then have been very special to me. No girls, and I mean no girls have any interest of even talking to me just as a person. I swear it's like I don't exist at this place. I can't blame them, why would they want to be bothered with someone new, trying to tap into their vibe and friend groups which they've bad for years before this guy came in, forget about this guy, he is nothing. He is just another someone, except this someone has no friends anymore now. Literally, no one. I don't know what the future here holds for me, I hope there is a yellow brick road soon. The girls are so pretentious and just, don't give a **** all. I just hate not being noticed at all anymore. Like I'm a piece of **** who's worthless to this school. I'm sorry I'm not some white hockey player, I'm sorry I'm not the strongest guy in school, I'm sorry I'm not the most popular guy in school, I'm sorry I don't have the most money, I'm sorry. I was once all of those things to a school l, that I miss so dearly, but not I have to face the fact that I'm nothing. And it's either going to get much better or much worse. I think it will get better soon, but I don't know. Bryan has become really mean now, I don't like it. I don't relate to the same things as him. Jack is nice, nothing bad to say about him. It's just, I'm not a person people would ever considering to invite to a hang out, because I haven't built up a certain reputation, or I have not gained it like all these kids have living here since they know each other. I honestly am going to start eating by myself in my car more regular I'd I don't get the table back because I don't have anyone to sit with anymore. I really wasn't expecting it to be this hard, but hopefully things will get better.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

You sound like a smart, successful person, so you really shouldn't have difficulties making friends if you only believed in yourself.

As someone who has moved around a lot, I can tell you, the only way to make friends in a new environment is to be open and get out there yourself. Even if you are depressed, try not to look like it. People are friendly to you at first, but if they see you're withdrawn, they'll back off more. That's what happened when I moved to a different country at 15. Everyone was nice to me, but I wasn't open or friendly enough and I couldn't take the friendships further. I ended up becoming severely depressed and that hasn't really gone away even now.

It's f***ing tough, but if you push yourself now, it'll become 10 times easier for you later. It's way too early for you to give up


----------

